# Just joined!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello. Came across this forum while looking for local mice breeders and thought why not join. I work as an animal tech at a college in south wales and we have two groups of fancy mice, 6 doe's and 3 buck's.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

AWW heart is definitely my favorite :3
Hello and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! Cute mice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to you and your mousies!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks every one!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I love your mice! I didn't know there was such a specialty as animal tech, unless you mean vet tech? Either way, awesome! And welcome!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome  By the way anna's quiff is adorable!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I was wondering...what kind of mouse is stumpy?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

jujubee18 said:


> I was wondering...what kind of mouse is stumpy?


sorry i didnt reply i forgot lol.
Just an normal one, not sure what the colour is called but she has a stumpy leg, dont know how she got it she had it when she came to us but it doesnt bother her at all. Sadly we lost here the other week but she was the oldest girl so i was expecting it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcomes!

annas my fav


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

befor anna was born i did have another fav who use to come around with me when i was feeding the opther animals. but he was a result if a mouse baby being miss-sexed and he wasnt normal, i called him super runt.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Liz at FMH said:


> I love your mice! I didn't know there was such a specialty as animal tech, unless you mean vet tech? Either way, awesome! And welcome!


Yeah im an animal technision (or however you spell it lol) it sounds kinda posh, basicly i feed and clean the animals at college that havent been done by the student in there lessons, help out some times watching the students (and laugh when some get scaired or the rats LOL), get bitten on ocasion and run animals up to the vets when need be and give them any meds they have been given, oh and cant forget being a play toy for all the animals as well. so its just like a vet tech but not at a vets.


----------

